

Show HN: My Side Project – GetMyRoomie - vaibhav228
http://getmyroomie.appspot.com/

======
duiker101
Well done! It's nice, there seems to be an xss on your profile page, as it is
currently alerting and has some funny characters at the top of the page.

One thing I think it's important to have on this websites is what country are
they for. I am in the UK, and usually stuff posted here is for the US, but
your website seems to be for India. Took me a while to realize.

Still, Good Job! Keep at it!

~~~
vaibhav228
Thanks duiker101 for your comment. I removed the alert :)

I targeted this website for India, but wanted to get feedback from other's on
what others think of it.

Thanks once again...

~~~
wingerlang
Are websites targeted to India usually in English?

For the website itself, it looks a bit sloppy.

\- Margins are not ok everywhere

\- The logo-text has a different font from the rest

\- Stock bootstrap elements I don't like (no issue though)

\- Almost no data and some data is from 2014 (is it live?)

\- Search is not centered on my relatively low res device

\- Buttons are wonky
[http://i.imgur.com/yJeED2a.png](http://i.imgur.com/yJeED2a.png)

\- Other stuff
[http://i.imgur.com/mZjn1A6.png](http://i.imgur.com/mZjn1A6.png)

~~~
vaibhav228
Thanks Wingerlang, Yes websites targeted for India are in English. Thanks for
you comments. I will look into issues. I have not made website public ...I
have mentioned for the first time on HN.

------
vaibhav228
I have worked on one side project for finding roommates. It is a learning
project and deployed on Google App engine. Guys please let me know..what do
you think ?

------
stockkid
what framework is it using?

~~~
vaibhav228
Below tech stack is used for the development-

1) Twitter Boot-Strap at the Front end.

2) Spring Framework, Spring Security, JPA and Google Data-store.

3) Deployed to Google App Engine.

